# Anyone willing to e-mail me one of there contracts?



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I need to take a look at some snow removal contracts, so I can make one of my own.

I also need to know what bid proposal sheets look like.

I have a few oppurtunities that I want to get some experience in, I'm used to subbing, and want to do both this season. I know that these lots would be something that me and my crew can handle.

Any help from the big boys with this would be greatly appreciated.

When I do searches for them and download them an error occurs trying to open the file with microsoft word...can't figure it out. (GV's contract for example I cannot view)

I can PM you my personal email address.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

pm sent............


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine opens with the pdf


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

grandview;594443 said:


> Mine opens with the pdf


Oh Yea, Mine opens P.D.Q!!!!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks Tom..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Emailed you one let me know if you get it.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you as well GV...

These will help out enormously.


----------



## ciscokid (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi guys wondering if you could P.M your contracts also, just going out on my own for the first time and wanted to get some examples of contracts thanks in advance


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

ciscokid;603612 said:


> Hi guys wondering if you could P.M your contracts also, just going out on my own for the first time and wanted to get some examples of contracts thanks in advance


You have to have 10 posts in order to PM!!! give me your email, and I will e-mail one to you


----------



## ciscokid (Sep 1, 2008)

oh s#$t ok here it is [email protected] thanks


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

E-mail sent


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it too late for another copy? I usually just scribble on a sheet of paper and hand it over. Looks kind of cheap to me. I have been doing this over 18 years and now they all want "BIDS" and neat and from other people... I have insurance and do a great job, but times are changing and I guess I need to CYOA. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

what do you need?


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

I would like to see some contract as well. This will be my first year to plow snow. My email is [email protected]

Thank You in advance


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i have about 20 so what are looking to plow? residential/commercial/municiple?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Click on my web site for bbyardscape and then click on CONTRACTS


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I am also looking for a waiver of liability. I have a customer that only wants me to salt when HE thinks it needs it. I told him he would have to sign this waiver (I don't have yet) that takes away my liablity as conditions are always changing and he said fine. He really wants to spread his own s salt on a hotel parking lot and use a fretilizer spreader. This is a 2.5 acre site. I told him to have fun...
I am looking for both residential and commercial as I have always just hand wrote things for ever. Not so neat in my book anylonger./
Thanks,
Mike
Email [email protected]


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Dodge Plow Pwr;605122 said:


> I am also looking for a waiver of liability. I have a customer that only wants me to salt when HE thinks it needs it. I told him he would have to sign this waiver (I don't have yet) that takes away my liablity as conditions are always changing and he said fine. He really wants to spread his own s salt on a hotel parking lot and use a fretilizer spreader. This is a 2.5 acre site. I told him to have fun...
> I am looking for both residential and commercial as I have always just hand wrote things for ever. Not so neat in my book anylonger./
> Thanks,
> Mike
> Email [email protected]


Check my contract, it is there in 2 places!


----------



## LCS Inc. (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry I'm a DA and also would like it if someone could send me a few sample contracts. I've been looking for over 5 days now and even got on the Microsoft website to see if I could find anything. NO LUCK- [email protected]


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

LCS Inc.;605853 said:


> Sorry I'm a DA and also would like it if someone could send me a few sample contracts. I've been looking for over 5 days now and even got on the Microsoft website to see if I could find anything. NO LUCK- [email protected]


check your e-mail!


----------



## LCS Inc. (Oct 15, 2008)

Tom, Nothing!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

ops! my bad forgot to send it, now try


----------



## Bo-Line (Dec 7, 2007)

*Looking for sample contracts as well*

Guys I'm just got jobs for several home owners associations to do snow removal. I'm only doing driveways, front stoops, and sidewalks. Would really appreciate some sample contracts as well. Also does anyone use any zero turn mowers with snow blowers? I'm thinking these would be great for the drives and sidewalks. Thoughts? Here's my email [email protected] Thanks all!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Bo-Line;607865 said:


> Guys I'm just got jobs for several home owners associations to do snow removal. I'm only doing driveways, front stoops, and sidewalks. Would really appreciate some sample contracts as well. Also does anyone use any zero turn mowers with snow blowers? I'm thinking these would be great for the drives and sidewalks. Thoughts? Here's my email [email protected] Thanks all!


Email sent


----------



## cu working (Oct 11, 2008)

hello, I am looking for a few sample contracts as well. could someone send me one or two? [email protected]


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

cu working;608245 said:


> hello, I am looking for a few sample contracts as well. could someone send me one or two? [email protected]


e-mail sent


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks again Tom!


----------



## STLsnowman.com (Oct 18, 2008)

try blizzard buster software


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

STLsnowman.com;608582 said:


> try blizzard buster software


Gee thanks for the bump

just when i thought i can stop sending out my contracts!!!!


----------



## STLsnowman.com (Oct 18, 2008)

for the BUMP?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

long story! (you didn't do any thing wrong!!!!!!)


----------



## standenc (Oct 11, 2008)

I would appreciate if i could still possible get a couple bid and contract formats thanks "PLOW ON"

email: [email protected]


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

standenc;609603 said:


> I would appreciate if i could still possible get a couple bid and contract formats thanks "PLOW ON"
> 
> email: [email protected]


E-mail sent


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

*GO HERE!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=609657#post609657


----------



## standenc (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks tom


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

I will mostly be plowing residential. Some commercial but most of the commercial accounts will be for the Amish in my area. So kinda "resimmercial"


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

When you do the Amish, is this what you use?


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

hello can I also have a copy of a waiver?

[email protected]

thanks
Scott


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

E-mail sent (Thank Image)


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

This Place has a couple of sample contracts and stuff online.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

anyone wanna share some residential contracts? 
i got a lot of ideas and sample parts written down, i just need to see some layouts and other examples so i can edit up the good ones. thanks guys we owe ya
email is [email protected] if thats easier.


----------



## mkzg (Dec 12, 2008)

I was wondering if i could get a copy also!

thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

e-mail sent


----------



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

I am also looking to make up a contract of my own if any one could send me a copy i would greatly appreciate it. [email protected]
thanks


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

email sent


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Tom could you send me one for residential also.
thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

jeeez...what a disaster this thread that I started turned into....

Tom you could make some good money charging for those....lol.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

wasnt there a sticky for this thread?....

there is --> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66685

what a nice guy tom is to still respond


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

swtiih;678102 said:


> Tom could you send me one for residential also.
> thanks
> [email protected]


email-sent


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

i just saw your other thread.....


----------



## dux5977 (May 1, 2008)

*snow removal contract*

could you send another example of your snow removal contract, bid proposal sheets and waiver ....please thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## kthhayes (Feb 28, 2003)

A bit of advice, keep your sub work, add a plow to the work that is close enough to do together, and sub out anything that is too far away. Drive time makes us rich, or gives it all back to the bank. Now lets paly in the powder!!!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

dux5977;689866 said:


> could you send another example of your snow removal contract, bid proposal sheets and waiver ....please thanks in advance
> 
> [email protected]


email sent!


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know if I too late to jump on the band wagon... I would love to review a contract from someone who has been in this line of work for some time. My existing contract could use some help, if anyone is willing to share I would appreciate it. My email is [email protected]

Thank you so much!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Advanced Glenn;695561 said:


> I don't know if I too late to jump on the band wagon... I would love to review a contract from someone who has been in this line of work for some time. My existing contract could use some help, if anyone is willing to share I would appreciate it. My email is [email protected]
> 
> Thank you so much!


Email Sent


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

How about one last time Tom??
[email protected]


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Hunter9;696171 said:


> How about one last time Tom??
> [email protected]


Email sent


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tom, you must be getting sick of this! But please, pretty please!!!

[email protected]

Thanks in advance, and Happy New Year
Matthew


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Before any idiots such as myself post any more like I just did to this thread needlessly, look at the top of the Bidding & Estimating forum, Tom has posted a sticky there with his contract....

Matthew


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

hey i got a couple of bids i need to go to but can't realy find a simple and staight forward conract any were so i was wondering if i could possibly you one of ur guys thanks


----------

